# Anyone know if orchids are safe?



## Stitchpunk (Jan 3, 2016)

Whatever type of indoor enclosure I end up building I intend to use orchid bark as the substrate for the baby spur thigh I'll be getting. And as it happens I also have a bit of a collection of orchids, mostly moth orchids (Phalaenopsis.) they would of course grow well in the bark and don't need tons of light. Does anyone know if they're poisonous? Neutral? Delicious to tortoises? I wouldn't really want them to be eaten, just figured they might do well in there. 
And are there any other live plants I could put in that would do well in orchid bark? I've seen spider plants recommended but would I need to keep them in potting mix rather than in the bark?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Stitchpunk, Please accept a "high-five" for your awesome avatar and Terry Pratchett quote. 

I have a strong interest in both human and tortoise edible flowers. As I'm constantly reading up on flowers and double checking tortoise safety, I have found that typically when flowers are safe for human consumption they are also safe for tortoises. I looked around and couldn't find anything listing them as tortoise food, BUT I do know that many orchids are safe for human consumption and believe I have seen both Dendrobium and Phalaenopsis used in cuisine and particularly cake decorating. Do a little research yourself, but if it were me, I'd probably go ahead and include them in my tortoise habitat.

As for other plants...You'll need to put them in soil. Sunken pots containing soil are often a good way to go. I've had success growing spider plants, Hostas, African violets, and Snap dragons without plant lighting. If you stick to shade garden plants and safe house plants you should have some success.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 3, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Stitchpunk, Please accept a "high-five" for your awesome avatar and Terry Pratchett quote.
> 
> I have a strong interest in both human and tortoise edible flowers. As I'm constantly reading up on flowers and double checking tortoise safety, I have found that typically when flowers are safe for human consumption they are also safe for tortoises. I looked around and couldn't find anything listing them as tortoise food, BUT I do know that many orchids are safe for human consumption and believe I have seen both Dendrobium and Phalaenopsis used in cuisine and particularly cake decorating. Do a little research yourself, but if it were me, I'd probably go ahead and include them in my tortoise habitat.
> 
> As for other plants...You'll need to put them in soil. Sunken pots containing soil are often a good way to go. I've had success growing spider plants, Hostas, African violets, and Snap dragons without plant lighting. If you stick to shade garden plants and safe house plants you should have some success.


Awesome, thanks  I think the flowers would probably be ok, but I wonder about the leaves. I'll see if I can find anything out.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 3, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> Awesome, thanks  I think the flowers would probably be ok, but I wonder about the leaves. I'll see if I can find anything out.


Do double check, because orchids as tortoise food is not common territory. I feel optimistic, because typically when flowers are edible, the leaves are safe for tortoises also. Post if you find any helpful info or links!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 3, 2016)

Not much so far other than that they are common in chameleon enclosures (but then chameleons aren't likely to eat plants I guess!) and they are "non-toxic to most species." Not really enough to make me take the risk. I'll keep looking though. I don't really want to put violets or pansies in because I like them too much and I don't think I could bear to see them getting eaten!


----------



## Kori5 (Jan 4, 2016)

Please post pictures if you decide to put them in the enclousure. I love orchids


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 4, 2016)

I had several small orchid plants in pots with the pots sunk into my baby tortoises' substrate. All the leaves that were reachable by the babies had little bites taken out of the edges.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 4, 2016)

I keep a few species of orchids in my elongated enclosure - only the Phalaenopsis within biting distance through. I've not seen any bite marks, however. There really isn't good data on tortoise toxicity in general, and none at all concerning orchids I've been able to find. Phals are generally considered non-toxic to most species (except maybe their root tips and maybe only to insects...), so it seemed a low risk.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 4, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> Please post pictures if you decide to put them in the enclousure. I love orchids


Will do. Mine are mostly sulking this summer, only one is in bloom at the moment sadly!


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 4, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I had several small orchid plants in pots with the pots sunk into my baby tortoises' substrate. All the leaves that were reachable by the babies had little bites taken out of the edges.



Ah! So they do eat them! Do you think the babies were actually grazing on them or just trying them out to see if they were tasty?


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 4, 2016)

Prairie Mom said:


> Hi Stitchpunk, Please accept a "high-five" for your awesome avatar and Terry Pratchett quote.
> 
> I have a strong interest in both human and tortoise edible flowers. As I'm constantly reading up on flowers and double checking tortoise safety, I have found that typically when flowers are safe for human consumption they are also safe for tortoises. I looked around and couldn't find anything listing them as tortoise food, BUT I do know that many orchids are safe for human consumption and believe I have seen both Dendrobium and Phalaenopsis used in cuisine and particularly cake decorating. Do a little research yourself, but if it were me, I'd probably go ahead and include them in my tortoise habitat.
> 
> As for other plants...You'll need to put them in soil. Sunken pots containing soil are often a good way to go. I've had success growing spider plants, Hostas, African violets, and Snap dragons without plant lighting. If you stick to shade garden plants and safe house plants you should have some success.


  I have a feeling that the eventual tortoise could end up being named The Great God Om...


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 4, 2016)

Stitchpunk said:


> I have a feeling that the eventual tortoise could end up being named The Great God Om...


Ha! That's awesome


----------



## dmmj (Jan 4, 2016)

just a word of warning in general don't put any plant in there you're not prepared to lose.


----------



## Stitchpunk (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah I'm coming to that conclusion!


----------

